# Hi everyone from SE Calgary



## Desab (Dec 25, 2020)

Enjoy being around metal and making chips


----------



## thriller007 (Dec 25, 2020)

Welcome. What do you like making chips with?


----------



## Desab (Dec 25, 2020)

i have a lathe and mill


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 25, 2020)

Desab said:


> i have a lathe and mill



What kind of lathe and mill?  Make, model etc.

Welcome from NE Calgary.


----------



## Desab (Dec 26, 2020)

16x40 Chinese, Taiwanese knee mill


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 27, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Hruul (Jan 4, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ryanthemillwright0919 (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Desab (Jan 6, 2021)

Thank You all


----------



## Crosche (Jan 12, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Janger (Jan 12, 2021)

Welcome got any projects or problems?


----------



## SirJohn (Jan 12, 2021)

New from NW Calgary.  Have a lathe and looking for the largest mill that can be moved into a basement


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 13, 2021)

SirJohn said:


> New from NW Calgary. Have a lathe and looking for the largest mill that can be moved into a basement



Ha, the most limiting factor will be the resistance of ones spouse , followed by money, time , physics, common sense and finally safety

Lots of threads here on getting multiple tons of metal up and down into basements


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

